# 30 minute engine spruce up.



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2010)

Right then, first picture post coming up so please go gentle.
todays plans for a boring bank holiday monday were as follows:
1.have a go at sorting engine bay
2.take off all the alloys and give a good scrub to the rear of wheels
3.while wheels off- clean all the arches.

Then all plans go out of the window cause the wifey needs the car to go shopping...
women just dont get it do they, "clean the engine" she says in a tone of voice that means she thinks ive totally lost the plot, so with 30 minute left until i lose the car for the day, here is what i managed to do









































































it does need a bit more time spending on it, will be hiding the keys next time so it cant be taken away from me. :thumb:


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Images are not working ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2010)

puckacostello said:


> Images are not working ?


am tryin now mate, photobucket doing my head in


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh how i laughed! Bout 3 weeks ago, right i thought, do the gf's civic, have a day to myself. Spend 30 mins getting all the gear together, set it out how i want, foam half the car, gf comes out with bag on her arm paris hilton style "just managed to get a nail appointment, need to go now, is that ok!!!!"

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Oh how i laughed! Bout 3 weeks ago, right i thought, do the gf's civic, have a day to myself. Spend 30 mins getting all the gear together, set it out how i want, foam half the car, gf comes out with bag on her arm paris hilton style "just managed to get a nail appointment, need to go now, is that ok!!!!"
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> am tryin now mate, photobucket doing my head in


Make sure you wrap the image URL in


----------



## Lunddean (May 8, 2010)

very nice. well done


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Very good transformation for a 1/2 hour job. What did you use on the inlet manifold to get it so clean?

Cheers,

Agar


----------

